# lactulose?



## jbskitty (Jul 9, 2003)

has anyone tried lactulose? did it help? i'm scared to start taking it (new GI dr, gave me some today). please help, respond, any info is more than i have. thanks.


----------



## MaryR (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, Yes I have tried lactulose and it helped for only a little while. The taste is not so great. Dont be afraid to try it. You have to find what works for you. If it doesn't seem to help, try something else. Miralax works best for me and drinking plenty of water. I only take the Mirilax when I really need it. Tell your Doc if it doesn't work. There are other things to try.


----------



## Adam30 (Jan 8, 2004)

I have taken lactulose with Normacol. I had no bad side-effects. It only seemed to work for a few days only though. Maybe you should try metamucil.


----------

